# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Практикум-тема для спортсменов.

## Tatjana

Эта тема была открыта Олегом Рымаревым. Очень много интересного и полезного. Просто ее надо продолжать новыми вопросами и впечатлениями.

Тема начиналась так: http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=271&start=0

----------

